# First fattie w/Qview part 2



## csmith2884 (Feb 18, 2010)

Off the smoker 


crisped up under the broiler, next time I would roll it to crisp all around, was afraid to was going to stick to the foil..It didn't.


cut 


ready to plate, now I know why people make two or more at a time.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 18, 2010)

Now I am hungry ! I have never cooked one of these and I have been cooking for 35 years ...Good Qview


----------



## csmith2884 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you, thank you...no higher praise than I made you hungry. Truth be told it was easier than I thought it would be, next time I want to try a beef one.


----------



## mistabob (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks great!  I always love seeing the ooey gooey insides of fatties! :)


----------



## benjaminr (Feb 21, 2010)

Look very good.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks Great...


----------



## rdknb (Feb 21, 2010)

well done looks great


----------



## jerseyhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

Sweet.  You always make 2, one for todays brunch and one for tomorrows breakfast.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 22, 2010)

Man that looks great there and the fatties are a great smoke and the eating part is pretty good too. Ha. Great job on yours but did you use thick bacon on your fattie because alot of us here use cheap thin bacon so that it crisp up in the smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





has to go out on your first of many fatties.


----------



## bottomline (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## chaser (Feb 24, 2010)

That looks awesome I have to try it.  What did you put inside besides cheese ?


----------



## captsly (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks great!!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Mar 3, 2010)

Great Job!  Ya gotta luv them fattys.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## jdunlap65 (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks delicious. I got a fattie in the smoke now. Waiting on 165 degrees!


----------



## csmith2884 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bacon,onion,baked potato,mozzarella and cheddar cheese

See part 1 here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=89500


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks great.  Nice level of gooyness.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks great!  I got in the habit of always making 2 at a time because it was cheaper to buy 2 packs of sausage at Kroger then it was to buy 1!  Lesson learned for you though and I'm sure you'll never let it happen again.


----------

